# Lua Fehler: attempt to call a table value



## Ace (10. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich folgendes Script mit Lua 5.1.1 ausführe bekomme ich die Meldung "attempt to call a table value":


```
selcols={"col1", "col2"}
for key,col in selcols do
  print(col)
end
```

Was ist daran bloß falsch?


----------



## deepthroat (10. Mai 2007)

Hi.

Probier's mal mit einem Iterator:[lua]selcols={"col1", "col2"}
for key,col in ipairs(selcols) do
  print(col)
end[/lua]
Gruß


----------

